
Ask HN: Is it a good idea to do an internship after a year working full time? - blocked_again
I am finding it extremely hard to land a job abroad (read US&#x2F;Canada) with my current experience. I think I may have a better chance trying for an internship abroad instead. Is it a good idea to do an internship? I have been working full time for an year now. Will it have a negative impact on my resume? I am not having any issue finding a job in my country though. I often get a mail from companies now and then. But I am finding it extremely difficult to land a job abroad.
======
Kazooie_Bird
This really depends on what domain you are focusing on entering.

